# Elbow to elbow at Port St. Joe's



## bruceg (Nov 22, 2004)

I took my kids to Port St. Joe's state park last weekend. Man the beach was crowded!!!


----------



## bruceg (Nov 22, 2004)

Checking out the dunes...


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 23, 2004)

That's my kinda beach!


----------



## bruceg (Nov 23, 2004)

If you have kids, that is a great park to visit. It took me about 8.5 hours from Marietta, but I was going a little less than the speed limit. Camping spaces are good. Gulf Breeze section was for bigger stuff, and was pretty bare - Shady Pines section had camp places very close to each other, but did have a lot of bushes between sites, so you weren't staring nose-to-nose at your neighbors.

My kids had a great time. We also brought down one of my middle son's friends - and they spent most of the weekend playing football on the beach.

It probably gets pretty busy in season, but it was great in November! Kids saw their first armadillo, chased a lot of ghost crabs, and had a good time. I'd highly recommend the park. Not too highly, though - I wouldn't want it to get crowded.


----------



## Swamprat (Nov 23, 2004)

that is a great area. we are currently doing some work on the Eglin AFB radar site at Cape San Blas which is southeast of St. Joe. talk about some virgin beaches with dead trees on the shore and no litter or footprints, the only footprints are from the deer tracks you see in the sand dunes.   

if anybody is looking to escape i would recommend florida's "forgotten coast". mexico beach east to carrabelle is God's country. no neon, no people, just miles of empty space


----------



## Timberman (Nov 25, 2004)

Head a little east and stop at Indian Pass and pick up a crocus sack of oysters, complete with the DNR tag on it. Yummy!

That really is a beautiful and unspoiled area.


----------

